# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών 2014.

## lagreco69

Εδω ειμαστε και εμεις.  :wink: 

Αναπαραγωγη καναρινιων 2014 ... περιμενα αυτη την περιοδο πως και πως. 

4/5 Τελικα τα ζευγαρια για φετος. ο λευκος υπολειπομενος αντρακος, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ παρουσιασε ενα μικρο προβλημα υγειας. 

Εχει επανελθει ηδη κατα 90% μετα την θεραπεια του, αλλα για φετος θα μεινει στον παγκο. δεν θελω να τον ταλαιπωρησω παραπανω. 


Τα ζευγαρια για φετος ειναι .. 


Το διπορτο. 

Ο φετινος πιτσιρικας με δυο καναρες. 

  

Το δευτερο ζευγαρι κοινα. 

  

Τα δυο ζευγαρια Timbrados. 

  


 

Οι καναρες εχουν ετοιμασει ολες τις φωλιες τους. 

Βατεματα δεν εχω δει ακομα. 

Φωτογραφιες απο τα ζευγαρια και πιθανον και απο τα αυγα τους, συντομα ..

----------


## antonisveria

να σου πανε ολα καλα Δημητρη

----------


## kostaskirki

Αντε με το καλό Δημήτρη! !  Καλή συνέχεια να έχεις! !

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη, φίλε μου καλή σου επιτυχία!!!  :Happy: 
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά και να σε δούμε με πολλούς πολλούς νεοσσούς!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Καλές αναπαραγωγές φίλε Δημήτρη!
Και περαστικά στον αντράκο σου !

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι χαίρομαι πολύ με τις εικόνες αυτές !!!!!! 

Πραγματικά το αξίζεις και εύχομαι ολόψυχα τα καλύτερα !!!!!!

Να έχεις πολλά και υγιή μικρά  !!!!!!!!

*Εύχομαι τα καμάρια σου να με(ας) βγάλουν ασπροπρόσωπους !!!!!!!*

----------


## δημητρα

καλες αναπαραγωγες με πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## stavai

Άντε με το καλό Δημήτρη να γεμίσουν οι φωλίτσες  αυγουλάκια ! ! !

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη, εύχομαι να πάνε τέλεια όλα!

----------


## mitsman

Ολα ευχομαι να πανε καλα Μητσαρα μου!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα Δημήτρη!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό και στο κλαρί!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Μητσαρα ! καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## alex1974

Τρέλα ειναι , καλή συνέχεια !

----------


## lefteris13

να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι εύχομαι τα καλύτερα !!!

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο στο κλαρι δημητρη να ειναι γερα

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη! Σκόρδα!

----------


## vasilakis13

Καλώς τα δέχτηκες φίλε! Να σου ζήσουν! !

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## lagreco69

Τα πιτσιρικια μεγαλωνουν ταχυτατα. 

Εξι ημερων.



Τεσσαρων ημερων. 



Τα υπολοιπα 3 και 2 ενσπορα αυγα, τελικα δεν εσκασαν. 

Ο καιρος εχει συνελθει λιγο. θα δουμε και την επομενη γεννα πως θα παει.

----------


## kostaskirki

Άντε Μήτσο, με το καλό να τα δεις και στο κλαρί! !

----------


## Gardelius

Όλα στο κλαρί !!!!! φιλαράκι !!!

Σίγουρα θα είναι κουκλιά σαν τους γονείς τους !!!

----------


## geo_ilion

καλη συνεχεια δημητρη με το καλο και στο κλαρι

----------


## alex1974

Καιρος ηταν να ( ξεκιναει σιγα....σιγα...! ) "στρωνει" καπως η θερμοκρασια !
Καλη συνεχεια , με το καλο στο κλαδι !

----------


## binary

Πολύ Χαίρομαι Δημήτρη!

Επιτυχίες Καθημερινά και Νέες Όμορφες Φατσούλες Εύχομαι!

----------


## ninos

Καλή συνέχεια Μητσάρα !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Τα μπομπιρακια .. οχτω και δεκα ημερων. 

Το αριστερα ειναι το πιο μικρο. 

Τα υπολοιπα πεντε αυγα τα πηρα και τα ανοιξα. και οι πεντε νεοσσοι στο τελευταιο σταδιο, δεν ανοιξαν ποτε τα αυγα τους, ομως δυστυχως. 

Ο καιρος μας εχει ... "κανει χοντρη χαλαστρα" το γραφω ευγενικα.  :winky: 

Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι χωρις φλας, για να μην τα τρομαξω.

----------


## jk21

Μητσο να τα χαιρεσαι !!!


πες μου οτι η φτερουγα και το ποδαρακι του μικρου δεξια ηταν προσωρινα και τυχαια εκεινη τη στιγμη ετσι  ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!
Πρόσεξε όμως αυτό που λέει ο Δημ.jk21 παραπάνω γιατί και εγώ αυτό πρόσεξα με το που είδα τις φωτό!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Κομπλε ειναι τα πουλακια ! Υπεροχα μπραβο Δημητρη !
Ειναι μικρα και δεν μπορουν να ισορροπήσουν  ακομα.... οποτε ανοιγουν τα ποδαρακια τους , Αν προσεξετε στην πιο πανω φωτο η φτερουγα ειναι ΟΚ.

----------


## lagreco69

> πες μου οτι η φτερουγα και το ποδαρακι του μικρου δεξια ηταν προσωρινα και τυχαια εκεινη τη στιγμη ετσι  ...


Μια χαρα!! ειναι το μικρο, απλα εκει σπινιαρει στην κολλα Α4.

----------


## kostaskirki

Σκορδα!! Σκορδα!!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!

Ότι καλύτερο να βλέπουμε τέτοιες εικόνες !!! 

Φιλαράκι καλή συνέχεια !!!

----------


## δημητρα

να ειναι γερα ευχομαι, περιμενουμε και φωτο οταν μεγαλωσουν

----------


## Steliosan

Με το καλο στο κλαρι οντως ο καιρος ειναι πολυ περιεργος και πολυ φοβαμαι εχω ηδη 2 αυγα και παω για το τριτο.

----------


## lagreco69

Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!! 

Ανυπομονω τοσο πολυ να μεγαλωσουν. 

Στελιο Καλησπερα! 

Εαν εχεις εσωτερικη εκτροφη, τον νου σου στην υγρασια. φτιαξε την ατμοσφαιρα στο 55-65% και ολα θα πανε καλα.

----------


## ninos

Εύχομαι σύντομα στο κλαρί  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Εξωτερικη μια ζωη Δημητρη...μπαλκονατη με τα ουλα της. :winky:

----------


## mparoyfas

πολυ όμορφα και <<γκαζάρικα>> μικρά απο που να πήραν αραγε;  :winky:  στο κλαρι άμεσα !!!

----------


## alex1974

"Καιρος" ηταν ( χαχαχαχα γιατι ο αλλος καιρος.....) !!!!!!
Μπραβο σου να σου ζησουν με το καλο στο κλαδι !!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Μεγαλωνουμε.  :Happy: 

Το μεγαλυτερο σημερα 16 ημερων. 

Απο αυτο το ζευγαρακι. 

  





Και το μικροτερο, 14 ημερων. 

Απο αυτο το ζευγαρακι. 

  





Το μεγαλυτερο σημερα, παραλιγο να ξεπορτισει. αυριο ισως το επιχειρησει.

----------


## johnakos32

Πολύ όμορφα Δημήτρη μπράβο!!! 
Στο κλαδάκι γρήγορα!
Η χιονατη με τον λευκό πρίγκιπα ?

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Γιαννη. 

Η Χιονατη και ο λευκος πριγκιπας, ειναι ισως ενα απο τα πιο αταιριαστα ζευγαρια καναρινιων του κοσμου. 

Τα εχω μαζι μηνες τωρα. αδιαφορουν το ενα για το αλλο, σαν να ειναι μονα τους μεσα στην κλουβα.

Ουτε καν μαλωνουν.

----------


## Vrasidas

Φτου,φτου σκόρδα να μη τα ματιασω, να σου ζήσουνε!!!

----------


## alex1974

Τουλαχιστον εκαναν το.....καθηκον τους ( χαχαχαχα ) !!!!!
Θα δεις που θα ειναι απο τα ποιο "αλανιαρικα" !!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Νομίζω η χιονατη θα κάνει πολλά τέτοια γιατί ήταν ο χαρακτήρας του πατέρα της αυτός να μην ταιριάζει με κανέναν αρσενικό. 
Και ο Χάρης δεν μπορούσε να ταιριάξει καναρα του με αδερφό της χιονατης...

----------


## vasilakis13

Κουκλάκια είναι φίλε! ! Σε ζηλεύω  :Stick Out Tongue:  Να τα χαίρεσαι και με το καλό να κλαρωσουν σιγά σιγά! 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8190 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ninos

Δημήτρη είναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ειμαι 17 ημερων σημερα και δεν παει αλλο .. θα την κανω την βολτα μου.

----------


## Gardelius

Τι ομορφιές είναι αυτές φιλαράκι !!!!!!

Άφωνος έχω μείνει !!! 

να τα χαίρεσαι και να τα καμαρώνεις !!!!

----------


## NIKOSP

Πανεμορφα!!!!!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι Μητσαρα!!!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Μητσαρα !

----------


## gpapjohn

Πολύ όμορφα τα μικρά Δημήτρη, να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## δημητρα

πανεμορφο, να ειναι γερος για κοιτα αμα ειναι αγορακι.

----------


## geo_ilion

πολυ ομορφο το μικρου σου δημητρη να το χαιρεσαι

----------

